# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Tashan (2008 New Movie WAV + Mp3 Ring Tones)

## RAHEN

Tashan (2008 New Movie WAV Ring Tones)
 Download:
01 - Chhaliya
 02 - Dil Dance Maare
 03 - Dil Haara
 04 - Falak Tak
 05 - Tashan Mein
 06 - Chhaliya (Instrumental)
 07 - Dil Dance Maare (Instrumental)
 08 - Dil Haara (Instrumental)

----------


## RAHEN

*Tashan (2008 New Movie MP3 Ring Tones)*

Tashan (2008 New Movie MP3 Ring Tones) 
   Download:
01 - Chhaliya
 02 - Dil Dance Maare
 03 - Dil Haara
 04 - Falak Tak
 05 - Tashan Mein
 06 - Chhaliya (Instrumental)
 07 - Dil Dance Maare (Instrumental)
 08 - Dil Haara (Instrumental)

----------

